# Quick change tool post for 10x22 (Busybee cx706) done!



## xnaron (Jan 22, 2020)

Pushed out the stock stud. Milled down the mount to 0.15" tall.  Drilled 12.5mm and tapped to 14mm.  Bored out a hole 0.15" on the QCTP to match the mount.  Works great!


----------



## GlenG (May 2, 2020)

xnaron said:


> Pushed out the stock stud. Milled down the mount to 0.15" tall.  Drilled 12.5mm and tapped to 14mm.  Bored out a hole 0.15" on the QCTP to match the mount.  Works great!
> 
> View attachment 311460
> 
> ...



I've been looking for a QCTP for my CX706 and this is by far the most straight forward mod. I'm assuming the tool post came from BB as well, what model is it?  How has it been working out for you?


----------

